# What are your favorite smilies?



## dealgrabber2002 (Mar 11, 2010)

I love this one: 

. Always give me a chuckle.


----------



## Dioni (Mar 11, 2010)

There are many cool smilies, but my favorite is this:


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 11, 2010)

Once again, StarHalo shows his prowess in dazzling us with his fine taste in images.

I'll take one of these as I :bow: to his :goodjob: I'll stop there because I don't want to 

I will throw this one up for an honorable mention and wish you all a great early weekend:drunk:


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 11, 2010)

saabgoblin said:


> Once again, StarHalo shows his prowess in dazzling us with his fine taste in images.


LOL, +1. Maybe he can give us the "This thread is *worthless *without pics" smilie team. 

BTW, <- I just *love it* when this little guy closes his eyes tight and grimaces. Pure genius.


----------



## Benson (Mar 11, 2010)

:candle:


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 11, 2010)

Kind of OT,

 <<< Most dreaded smiley


----------



## OCD (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess it's not technically a smilie, but this little guy rocks. 






-Courtesy of Bondr006


Geoff


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Mar 15, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> I guess it's not technically a smilie, but this little guy rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it.. lol


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## StarHalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Grand Finale, infinite Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 20, 2010)

And my standard


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.snay.org/smileys/***.gif


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 20, 2010)

StarHalo said:


>




OT but I wonder how can I make a .gif of a video clip?:thinking:


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 20, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> OT but I wonder how can I make a .gif of a video clip?:thinking:



You just need a gif program, but I don't make 'em so I wouldn't know which to suggest.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 20, 2010)

I like these ones:


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 20, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Grand Finale, infinite Strawberry Shortcake


Pretty sneaky to put that up on a Friday night so the rest of us have our brains melt when we check CPF Saturday morning.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 21, 2010)

Here, a smiley throws a flashlight at one of those wall-mounted porcelain uranators, which causes it to fall off the wall and become busted; then a vacuum cleaner cleans up the mess and magically regenerates the uranator. 
I've been told by more than one person that when the smiley comes out and grins, it looks like he's on acid.


----------



## burgessdi (Mar 21, 2010)

From here, my fave smilies are:

  :buddies: 

From another site they are:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Mar 24, 2010)

burgessdi said:


>


 
From: Beamhead 





I like those too!


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Mar 30, 2010)

Benson said:


>


 
Where did you find this one? I like it.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 30, 2010)

My favorite is:


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Benson (Mar 31, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> Where did you find this one? I like it.


Made it, based somewhat off this one: :hahaha:

(Since that one's no doubt copyrighted to begin with, it would take a lot of gall for me to claim any control over it -- but just in case, consider any and all rights I may have in it as released to the public domain.)


----------



## Illum (Mar 31, 2010)

a few oddities, among which some was once on my sig











What I have used here one time of another








I have to commemorate [email protected] for this





We've all seen this posted:thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Dioni (Apr 1, 2010)

StarHalo said:


>


 
Gina!!!!  beautiful!


----------



## Dioni (Apr 1, 2010)

Illum said:


>


 
LOL... :laughing:



Illum said:


>


 
I had forgot it. Very useful for some threads!


----------



## Wits' End (Apr 1, 2010)

☺ or ☻ or ♥ ♦♣♠•
ASCII no questions and I'll tell you no lies


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Apr 1, 2010)

Illum said:


>


 
hahaha I love those two.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 1, 2010)

greenLED said:


>


A little fiber in your diet would help.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 1, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> A little fiber in your diet would help.


If it's helped you... :nana: <--- second favorite graemlin right there


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 1, 2010)

greenLED said:


> If it's helped you... :nana: <--- second favorite graemlin right there


 
:toilet: workin on it >>>>>my fav>>>>>


----------



## Alex K. (Apr 5, 2010)

Judging by the fact I love Kel-Lites, this one:


----------



## Tuikku (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Apr 6, 2010)

Tuikku said:


>


 
Oh, that is just wrong. lol


----------



## cityevader (Apr 8, 2010)

:buddies:


----------



## Camaro5Ryan (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## StarHalo (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Tuikku (Apr 10, 2010)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Oh, that is just wrong. lol



I believe this was made to point out to people when they s*** a good debate in thread.
Like you come in the middle of discussion, tell bizarre facts without ANY quote, link or reference and by default consider yourself as being totally right.
Suits well IMO


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 26, 2010)

LOLerskates


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## nbp (Jun 23, 2010)

What is this one for?


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## fishinfool (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuikku said:


>


 
Now that's funny.


----------



## cm_mtb (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Kestrel (Jun 29, 2010)

I recently came across two that I liked a lot:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 29, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> I recently came across two that I liked a lot:


 
Oh, I really like this one.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 29, 2010)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Oh, I really like this one.


Me too, I don't think I've ever seen it aside from this Jan 2009 Icon Rogue 2 Review thread that Bernie did. Wonder where it came from before that? :shrug:

Edit: This thread has been fantastic for compiling all the cool smilies that have been done over the years. I find myself coming back to 'copy' some of these for use when I'm posting elsewhere.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 30, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Me too, I don't think I've ever seen it aside from this Jan 2009 Icon Rogue 2 Review thread that Bernie did. Wonder where it came from before that? :shrug:
> 
> Edit: This thread has been fantastic for compiling all the cool smilies that have been done over the years. I find myself coming back to 'copy' some of these for use when I'm posting elsewhere.



yea but only a few posts tho.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 30, 2010)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> yea but only a few posts tho.


What, you're not using this one every day?




What subforums are you in, LOL.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 30, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> What subforums are you in, LOL.


Careful, dealgrabber2002 has 666 posts.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just found this one from one of the cpfer.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Jul 12, 2010)

burgessdi said:


>



That one is awesome.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 31, 2010)

I just came across this one in the CPF archives and it gave me a smile:


----------



## cityevader (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been trying and trying to figure out how to save/copy/paste/upload into image hosting sites...but can't!!!
I just want to be able to use some of CPF's great smilies on other forums.
HELP!!!


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 14, 2014)

I can't believe it's been almost 4 years since the last activity in this thread. 

Here's a 'portable' one I liked, just saw it posted in another forum:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 14, 2014)

oh my... it's been that long already, eh?


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Peace Train (Aug 1, 2014)

I just wonder where all the flashlight smilies are on a forum about flashlights? Glad to know they can be cut and pasted from other sites!!


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 13, 2015)

Just bumping this thread - I've semi-hosted this thread for a while now, and all this time I never came across an earlier CPF thread on the topic:

*Graemlins/Emoticons that make you laugh*

Some good ones there, although some are a little edgy so I'd prefer to keep that thread separate from this more current one.


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Apr 13, 2015)

I like this one: [emoji90]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 13, 2015)

I swiped the one in my sig line from Peace Train. Thanks buddy. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 7, 2016)




----------

